
Un-Liberty and the Problem of Hyper-Liberalism - chippy
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/john-gray-hyper-liberalism-liberty/
======
barrkel
This is one of the best articles I've read in about 6 months on the new
politics we've been experiencing. It provides some excellent hooks for
conceptualizations explaining what's going on, in a coherent manner. Doesn't
mean it's true, but it's a working theory.

